# Shimano Spheros 14000 fb



## maor0 (Apr 24, 2010)

hey guys, im new here, but from what ive seen this is my place lol.
my Q is that i got the Shimano Spheros 14000 fb and im mostly pier fishing never tried surf fishing in the us, hows the reel? i dont have a rod yet, what would u recommend to go with the reel, im fishing from the marsh with a boat sometimes 2..hows the reel for those places? too much?
what kind of fishing goes with that reel? im new in saltwater fishing and fishing in the unites states
thanks


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You don't need anything near that big unless you're after sharks...For SC a 4000-6000 sized spinner is plenty with 15 lb mono.


----------



## maor0 (Apr 24, 2010)

SO A WASTE OF MY MONEY?!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I have a 12000 Spheros and hooked a 100lb tarpon from the pier. It handled the fish with no problem at all. You really don't need anything that big unless you're fishing for big tuna or billfish offshore.


----------



## maor0 (Apr 24, 2010)

so i guess i need to buy a new reel


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, see if you can get a Spheros 8000, it's gonna be all you need.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## maor0 (Apr 24, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Welcome to the family.


thank you 

so what kind of fishing can i do with that reel?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

maor0 said:


> thank you
> 
> so what kind of fishing can i do with that reel?


Which one? 

If you wanna fish the creeks inshore like you said you want something in the 2500-4000 size range. For the surf and piers in SC a 4000-6000 sized Shimano will be plenty like I said.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

spheros 4000fb 7' 6" medium fast action rod #20 power pro..you'd be in like flint for the marsh.
with that big reel and a 7' heavy rod you'd be good to go on just about any charter boat for some bottom or jigging action.

tight lines , John


----------



## maor0 (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks for the fast comments 
i guess ill buy another shimano for the pier and surf and just save this one for heavy fishing.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The Speros is a good saltwater reel the 14000 is a little large for some of the fishing I think you will be doing look for a reel in the 2500 to 4000 size with the 2500 for smaller species and the 4000 for species a little larger. The 14000 is a good offshore reel.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have the Fin Nor equivilant and it is a hoss but a B&^ch to cast. Personally I would look at the Baitrunners for pier and beach fishing, a 6500 will handle 95% of the the big blue can throw at it. Have fun and tight lines.


----------



## maor0 (Apr 24, 2010)

got a lil prblm, i bought sufix gyro braid line, and it seems that the line is twisted on the reel, i tried putting mono before the braid and put some tension on it, but when i cast it wont cast over 20 ft, am i doing something wrong?? why isnt it casting far?
thanks


----------



## luv_2_fish_2 (Dec 2, 2008)

If you don't mind holding the big reel for extended time, I don't see any problem other than a tired arm from holding the relatively heavy combo. I think you should be fine with the reel that you have.


----------



## roverich (Mar 31, 2010)

I picked up a spheros 6000 but havent had a chance to get it wet yet ..I paid 60 for mine with a bws1100 ugly stick from a pawn shop...


----------



## maor0 (Apr 24, 2010)

I didnt had a chance 2 use as well
i paid 119 on ebay


----------

